# Hunting and gathering.



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Check out the Martin jaguar takedown. Good bow, lots of power and takes Down to backpack away.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

bigtrain2020 said:


> Check out the Martin jaguar takedown. Good bow, lots of power and takes Down to backpack away.


Nice bow at a good price..What pull weight did you go with and have you used it yet?


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Yea I have played with it. It's a 50 lbs draw. I'm going to para cord wrap the base if the limbs. About thirty foot on each limb.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I like having lots of cordage as well but I"d hesitate to wrap the limbs even at the base. It isn't readily apparent that there is much "action" down there but it is involved when you draw the bow and release. I"d think wrapping them would possibly slow the bow and possibly even increase the "recoil" felt on release. If you find a place to wrap on the riser I'd go for that but leave the limbs alone. Of course its your bow you do what you want. You could always undo it later if it does have negative effects. Wish I could still draw and shoot a nice recurve looks like a nice set up. I"ll have to stick to my old barnett comando x bow. Reminding me I need to get out and play with it some soonish.


----------



## bigtrain2020 (Mar 20, 2013)

Well I won't wrap it like I do my knives. I will do a light but not to tight wrap so it retains all it's flex.


----------

